# 0 on nitrates



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

ok i tested the nitrates and i got none. i went around looking for this salt peter and came up with nothing. so i went to a couple lfs and noone has that seachem nitrate product. wtf. i think i need to raise my nitrates a tit so the plants will grow and the hair algae will die.. what should i do?????


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Where did you look for salt peter? Every pharmacy should have it


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Where did you look for salt peter? Every pharmacy should have it
> [snapback]1004770[/snapback]​


a couple pharmacies around here. noone had em. and the lfs thought i was crazy cuz i wanted to raise my nitrares :laugh:


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

SeaChem Flourish Nitrogen is sold and most good LFS


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

edcal said:


> SeaChem Flourish Nitrogen is sold and most good LFS
> [snapback]1004847[/snapback]​


yes noone has it around here that i can find and i went to like 10 lfs. i really want to find this salt peter


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

the potasium nitrate i know of is in stump remover it is used to get rid of tree stumps i know its 98% saltpeter the rest is some chemical that keeps it from clumping together which could get rid of easly

i use to use this to make smoke bombs =) but if u go to some place like home depo, orchard. osh or some place like that just ask a worker where to find stump remover (the brand i used for smoke bombs was called "GRANTS stump remover") i also know there r fertalizers which comtain mostly salt peter but never seen it

i have no clue if the stump remover will work it is used for getting rid of a tree stump but i do know if this stuff is ok


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have heard of people using stump remover before, i cant remember any specific brands and ihave never tried myself.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

so how much stump remover?


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

the only brand i know of is "GRANTS stump remover" if u read the back its like 97-98% potasium nitrate

i would also know how much to use??


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

it just seems wrong to use a stump remover which is designed to kill the stump to help a planted tank...


----------



## ko1featherweigh (Feb 28, 2005)

it is used in fertalizers in small quanties


----------

